# What do you want be when you grow up :P



## Marty333 (Nov 18, 2010)

Plan and simple what do you want to be when you grow up. If you are already grown what is your job or what did you want to be.

*Here is the format*
Hi I'm _________
I am/want/wanted to be a _____________
What about you?

I will start 

Hi I'm Katerina 
I want to be a Field Biologist/Photographer
What about you?


----------



## jobeanator (Nov 18, 2010)

im joby.. and im plan on being a zoo keeper ( currently going for zoo keeping/ animal management) and im plan on working with radiated tortoise conservation and keeping .


----------



## Edna (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi. I'm Edna (Mrs. Hansen)
I'm a first grade teacher (which translates to teaching math, literature, science, art, health, social studies, etc. etc.)
What about you?


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 18, 2010)

by the way if you are wondering why I have a format its because we always use to do this on the first day of school in elementary school


----------



## Laura (Nov 18, 2010)

Marty is Katarina? 
Im so confused...


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol its my middle name so I am transitioning from my first name to my middle name so thats why I am confusing everyone including myself.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 18, 2010)

Marty333 said:


> Lol its my middle name so I am transitioning from my first name to my middle name so thats why I am confusing everyone including myself.



We can introduce a whole new species here and now...I dub you *''MARKAT''*...not to be confused with the tribal mongooses that thrive in the African scrub!

I'm Dean!
I used to be a Zookeeper!
Now, I work for Animal Control in Los Angeles! And by a leap of FATE, I'm currently in officer training! But, I sure do miss the zoos!


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 18, 2010)

The should have animal cops L.A. then you would be on it XD Markat hmm would I be the head of Meerkat Manor


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 18, 2010)

I wanted to be grandma when I was a little girl. I liked my grandma very much that's why.
I'm a clinical art therapist but I think I now want to be a hybrid creature like Avatar.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi, I'm Kristina
I want to be a tortoise breeder, but I don't EVER wanna to grow up 

Actually I have a couple of "fields" - applied sciences, and training in veterinary technical medicine. 

Currently, however, I work at a laundrymat/drycleaners. I hate mopping the floor, but it is nice doing all my laundry for free. That and I have enough down time to troll the forum


----------



## jensgotfaith (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm Jenni.
The only thing I ever really wanted to be was a Mom. I have 2 beautiful kids. Mission accomplished.
For my job I work for the California Department of Social Services as a Licensing Program Analyst for the Senior Care Program. Basically I conduct the compliance inspections to ensure the Residential Care Facilities for the Elderly are operating according to regulations as well as complaint investigations.
I really love it because I have the chance to make a difference on how the elderly are cared for.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 18, 2010)

jensgotfaith said:


> I'm Jenni.
> The only thing I ever really wanted to be was a Mom. I have 2 beautiful kids. Mission accomplished.
> For my job I work for the California Department of Social Services as a Licensing Program Analyst for the Senior Care Program. Basically I conduct the compliance inspections to ensure the Residential Care Facilities for the Elderly are operating according to regulations as well as complaint investigations.
> I really love it because I have the chance to make a difference on how the elderly are cared for.



Now, that's important stuff! This country does not cherish it's elderly like it should. In many cultures, the elderly are perceived as wise and even worshipped in others...food for thought!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 18, 2010)

I am Greg.
I just retired from a twenty five year career as a law enforcement officer.
I am currently full time aldabra tortoise keeper and breeder.


----------



## Angi (Nov 18, 2010)

I am Angi
I am a full time mom and very busy with two active boys. I have done a lot of odd jobs~ Waitress,Campus security,Direct Care staff for disabled adults, Aesthetician and jewelry sales. I have also done a lot of volunteer work. Now I am trying to figure out what I want to do next.


----------



## Perseus (Nov 18, 2010)

I am Kirsten.
I guess you could say I am a chemist....I create custom eco-beauty products (perfume, skincare, etc.). I am also a silversmith.
I want to be a nurse and thinking about going back to school.

What about you?


----------



## travisgn (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm Travis. When I grow up I want to be an anthropologist. Currently studying for it. And maybe a tortoise breeder on the side.


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 18, 2010)

I am Teri, I'm older but refuse to get old.. 
I'm a respiratory therapist,
but when I grow up I want to be free of my work obligations so I can play and do what ever I want. 

Does that sound like 2 years old... ??


----------



## jackrat (Nov 19, 2010)

I can't see myself growing up.I operate cranes on an offshore oil drilling rig in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm Shell, I'm an FE/HE English lecturer and writer. When I was younger I wanted to be David Hasselhoff's wife. Sigh.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Nov 19, 2010)

DeanS said:


> jensgotfaith said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Jenni.
> ...



Thanks Dean! I really enjoy it. I've met some really wonderful elderly people and have the chance each week to put a smile on someone's face just by saying hello and taking a couple of minutes to talk. I've heard some amazing stories and am looking forward to hearing many more.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm Zack

When I grow up I want to be a doctor, specifically a psychiatrist.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi I'm Charlotte
I got my bachelors in Anthropology and worked as an Autopsy Tech for about 4 years. Now I am back at school to be a Special Education Teacher. 
What about you?



ALDABRAMAN said:


> I am Greg.
> I just retired from a twenty five year career as a law enforcement officer.
> I am currently full time aldabra tortoise keeper and breeder.



Thank you for your service! Where were you an officer at? My husband and father-in-law are both in law enforcement.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi I'm Mao
I want to be... a home owner and probably get married (small goal maybe) and live in a house with a big yard some day for my babies 
Currently work in retail but hopefully to own my own business some day. Also screw growing up! I'm staying a kid forever!


----------



## onarock (Nov 19, 2010)

I grew up playing Water Polo and I wanted to go to Europe and play as a Pro, but then I injured my shoulder playing my 3rd year in College and now I'm an Electrician.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi:

I'm Yvonne and I always just wanted to be married and have a family. However lack of $$$ caused me to go to work. I worked 30 years with the phone company and retired as a Communications Engineer.

Now, far as I'm concerned, I'm livin' the life! Retired with turtles and tortoises.

How 'bout you?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm Maggie, I'm an injured over the road truck driver. I drove for a good number of years and I really miss it. Now I am an old lady with one hand that doesn't work. So I am disabled and living the life watching the soaps and caring for turtles and tortoises...


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm Katie and I am currently a substitute teacher in elementary schools. I'm looking for a teaching job. I really LOVE kindergarten but I would be content teaching K-2


----------



## Missy (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm Missy and I am an EMT. I work full time at a trauma hospital and part time for ambulance company. I love what I do although I always wanted to go in the Army. My husband was in the Army and now both my kids are serving. My son is deployed now and my daughter deploys in January. God bless all the soldiers and bring them home safe.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 19, 2010)

Scooter said:


> Hi I'm Charlotte
> I got my bachelors in Anthropology and worked as an Autopsy Tech for about 4 years. Now I am back at school to be a Special Education Teacher.
> What about you?
> 
> ...





Thank you Charlotte, I have two bachelors and was originally headed into education as a math teacher. I got side tracked and started with the state in law enforcement. I then went to work for the collier county sherifffs office were I was in special operations in the canine unit. I was so blessed to have had two outstanding german shepards for the last thirteen years of my career. They both retired with me.


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's an activity I did with my kindergartners that reminded me of this thread 
What they want to be when they grow up...







DQ (Dairy Queen) worker haha


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 22, 2010)

that is so cute  Ninja!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 22, 2010)

I am Jacqui. Growing up, I wanted to be a Veterinarian and then I realized I couldn't live at home and go to vet school.  These days, I am a part time Over-the-Road driver with my husband. I love the job, selling the great country I live in, and spending time with my husband while he is living his last dream, BUT I dislike that it takes me away from my own dream, my animals, and my kidlings. My dream for when I grow older (as I will never grow up), is a combination of breeding all the various hingeback tortoises while running a tortoise sanctuary. I also would love to write a book or three.


----------



## abra (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi I'm Abra (pronounced Auh-Bruh),
I'm not sure what I want to be but i know it's gonna be something to do with animals,
What about you?

Now you make me want to go research jobs that have to do with animals haha


----------



## John (Nov 22, 2010)

hello I'm john and im a commercial heating,air conditioning and refrigeration service tech,currently working at a nuclear powerplant when i grow up i wanna be a typist


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2010)

squamata said:


> when i grow up i wanna be a typist



Ha ha!! Pretty funny, John!


----------



## RianSeeking (Nov 22, 2010)

Hallo,

I'm Rian. I'm a SoCal (Del Mar, for those in the know) transplant living in snowy Spokane, WA. I'm a mom of one second grader and one fifth grader, a introvert who has learned to be an an attorney's extroverted wife, an Elementary School lunch lady/recess aide, a struggling gardener and an avid equestrian. Also a remodeler of my old home and a writer of fiction. Most of my young life I spent care taking my mother, so I have quite a few unofficial nursing skills, as well.

I don't eat bananas and I don't fly in airplanes. We just purchased a truck camper so I can avoid both of those things whilst traveling to warmer climes in the Winter and showing horses in the Summer.

I spend a couple of weeks during the show season living at the Pima County Fairgrounds. Last year I knew nothing about tortoises. This year I may look at the Arizona desert a ttch differently.

I was born grown up and I am an excellent typist.

Also, obviously, extremely modest.

What about you?


----------



## zoogrl (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello, I'm Sandy. I currently work at a vet clinic wearing many hats. I have been there for 6 years so I've done kennels, technician stuff and reception/customer service. I am currently pursuing my college degree. I am undecided on what for. I'd love to work with sea turtles and marine conservation, but being in the midwest makes that a little tricky. I'm hoping to move to the coast when the kids are out of school. Until then I may look at opening a dog bakery and holding events to involve the community like K9's & Coffee ( have coffee with your pets and other pet lovers on sat. mornings to get to know one another and share pet stories ) and different fundraisers for local shelters.


----------



## JohnathanO (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm Johnathan, I was an electrician up until a year ago when I injured my knee and am now currently living on disability until they find a cartilage donor to help fix it  unfortunately it could take a while (and has) I'm hoping to do some safety courses to get a job at the ministry of safety.


----------



## froghaven5 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi, I'm Andrea. I'm a pediatric home health care nurse (RN). When I was in kindergarten I wrote in my memory book that I wanted to be a mom, a teacher and a nurse. I am both a mom and a nurse, which technically makes me a teacher too  I think I achieved my goals. 

What about you?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi I'm Kate and I live in Washington where I work as an engineer in the aviation industry. Growing up I wavered between being in the medical field (medical examiner) or something aviation, but choose engineering because its a nice stable career without too much schooling, and fits my math & airplane interests. Oddly enough I love having a predictable desk job and am pretty closer to my dream job now...I just want to move into a little more specialization as I get older, as I'm only a couple years out of college. I'm married and we have a beautiful shell baby boy! hehe When everyone talks about their kids I always chat about my shell baby, Trevor.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi I'm Terry Allan

I wanted to be a veternarian as a child, but instead have done everything else but...the only really (IMOBO) job was to work w/ the Developemental Challenged, at one point managing a small group home and, later, teaching job/life skills in a sheltered workshop. That's one job that I always kooked forward to getting up for in the morning!  

After getting injured, I had to retire from that, so I revved up my part-time carreer as a local musician into a full-time thing, and perform at restaurants, nursing homes, prisons, festivals, private parties...anywhere but bars.

Also, I do a bit of nature photography for various publications.

And we (my wife, kids and I) raise/breed various exotric hoofed stock, but primarily Dwarf Nigerian goats.

I may grow up one of these days, but at the tender age of 54, I can't imagine getting into a hurry to do so!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey I'm Vinnie

As of now I am an Aviation Electronics Technician (AT) in the Navy, I work on the SH-60B Helicopter.

In my youngest years I wanted to be the Easter Bunny when I grew up.

Now in my adult years if I don't retire from the military I would love to be a teacher. 

I will always be young at heart and if I could own a beach bungalow shaping surfboards for a living, I would be living the dream.

You??


----------



## TashaR (Nov 25, 2010)

Aw, this was a good way to kind of get to know everyone, since I'm new here.

I'm Tasha, and I'm a behavior analyst. I work in a residential hospital with children who have severe emotional and behavioral disorders. My job is to help teach them new behaviors that they can use instead of the often violent/very inappropriate behaviors they currently use in order to get what they want. I have a staff of 250 direct care persons who I am responsible for overseeing and a caseload of 25 kids. My job keeps me busy but it's exactly what I've wanted to do ever since I was four years old.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, I'm Bethany
I am a social worker at a community behavioral health center. I work with children that have behavioral and emotional disorders. I am finishing up my graduate degree and will be done in May. (Yay!)

@TashaR- Sounds like we work with a similar population

Before that I taught high school students in Alaska. I am satisfied with what my life has led me to so far and look forward to the future. When I was younger I really wanted to be an Egyptologist


----------

